# Found old bicycle



## interseptor (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,I'm a newbie to this site,I like it and it seems to have a lot of info. I recently stumbled across a columbia built Viking anyone have info on these .I am trying to locate the owner so I can hopefully get  it for free or a small price.It is all there but will need complete restoration.Thanks,


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 30, 2008)

welcome to the site! I don't know much about Columbias but if you get it definitely post some photos!
Scott


----------



## J.E (May 1, 2008)

Welcome Danny.There are a few people on here that really like the Columbia's and should be able to help you out. You may be able to find a picture of a bike like the one you found at www.Nostalgic.net


----------



## interseptor (May 1, 2008)

Thanks guys,if i can i'll try and get some photos. Danny.


----------



## militarymonark (May 5, 2008)

welcome to the site! Photos will greatly help


----------

